# JOHANNES KALLINICH MEISTERWERK



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Johannes Kallinich came to A.Lange & Söhne after completing his watchmaker training in 2013, where he initially worked in assembly. At the end of 2016 he was appointed deputy group leader. Since 2017 he has been the technical director of the "LANGE 1" department.

Here‘s the Meisterwerk Johannes Kallinich created to become a master watchmaker.


















The whole story written by watchfinder.com: Review: Johannes Kallinich Meisterwerk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. Not normally a fan of Roman numerals on the dial, but this one is nice because it looks very proportional. 

Good looking watch, both front and back, IMHO.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Watchfinder's video on this piece was excellent!

I was first surprised at how similar this watch is to this Richard Lange piece, but after watching the entire video it made sense.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

That is impressive work. I like the 3/4 plate and bridge sitting on it.
They are so appealing with their harmonious shapes.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

Gorgeous watch.


----------



## HoustonHorn (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for this, beautiful.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

Roman numerals alone make this an impressive looking watch, combined with the movement that there is a you tube video about, it is truly a masterpiece.


----------



## ike2112 (Jul 27, 2015)

Where can you actually buy pieces like this?

As my watch collection has grown I find myself looking more toward independents for something new. I'd been saving for an FP Journe but they've taken off. Many of these brands, its actually difficult to work out how to even buy one!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ike2112 said:


> Where can you actually buy pieces like this?
> As my watch collection has grown I find myself looking more toward independents for something new.


First of all: you can’t buy the Meisterwerk for obvious reasons. Johannes Kallinich created the Meisterwerk to become a master watchmaker, so it is a unique piece of Glashütte watchmaking.
Second: Johannes is not an independent watchmaker like you would find among the AHCI members. Shouldn‘t be a big problem to order a timepiece from an independent watchmaker, the issue I see is the waiting time (1 year upwards). Of course, due to huge interest some of same have closed their order books. Simply because they can‘t answer the demand. Anyway, all of them can be contacted by email and I am sure they will be happy to answer your request.


----------

